# VW Kit Cars Gone Electric



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

I will start with my hometown guys, the Wombat Car Company.

http://www.wombatcar.com/

































Prices start at $5800 with currently a 4-8 week turnaround. Delivery is to the whole US. They welcome visitors to the factory with a bit of prior notice, and have a Wombat available for test drives.

I have been talking to the them about electric conversions, and here was the response:



> I have several customers currently doing e-bats. Depending on how you want to secure the batteries we can add bolt tabs to the subframe to make that easier.


Along with the fact that you can find a Electric Wombat that someone has already made linked from their site, this kit car gets a "EV friendly" rating. I will be heading over there in a few weeks and take a test drive & lots of pics. Will follow up with a review of the car.


----------



## Corvettemike (Jun 1, 2008)

Im interested too. Didnt know why I was hanging on to my bug. Now I know. To electrify it. My project starts July 2nd. The day I return from vacation. Thanks to all of you for sharing your knowlege.


----------



## fshagan (Jun 4, 2008)

Take a look at http://e-volks.com/ ... they have several kits and pictures of them bolted onto bugs. Here are two of their 48v systems:



















The 48v kit has a top speed of 40 mph and a range of 3 to 5 miles (seems low to me), while the 72v kit (that looks similar) and can reach a top speed of 55 mph (range not stated). The 72v kit is under $3,000.


----------



## Corvettemike (Jun 1, 2008)

I think im going to build my system from scratch. I have been studing electricity and find it very interesting. I have looked at evolks stuff. I want to build a system that I can upgrade later by adding more volts when I determine how much lead my bug can carry. I think im going to build a system that could start at 72 volts, but may be capable of handleing up to maybe 96 volts or more. I am a lifetime motorhead, always been about horsepower and gas. Took 4 bucks a gallon to get me interested in EV's. Now im hooked. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike, you should join me and be the first EVers ever to use a Navitas TSE 600-96 in a road going car... we could be controller-buddies!


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Next for USA kitters, is the venerable *Sterling*:

http://www.sterlingsportscars.com/































Prices start at $8975


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Any idea of the coefficient of drag and the frontal area of the Sterling?

Also any clue of how many batteries you could actually carry?

ga2500ev


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> Any idea of the coefficient of drag and the frontal area of the Sterling?
> 
> Also any clue of how many batteries you could actually carry?
> 
> ga2500ev


The frontal area appears minimal (likely less then an original mini), the drag is anyone's guess given that complicated shape - but I would think that it is very slippery.

And I would say about 18 Golf Cart batteries would fit:

http://www.evalbum.com/255

This guy is running a 144V/1200A with 8" motor Sterling setup. He is reporting a top speed over 75MPH and a range of 55 miles.


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are very pretty, but please make a note of which kits are actually still in production and where to get them.

I spent many a long night trying to find a kit I could actually BUY. I was hoping to help others avoid such frustration.

Of those, it appears only http://www.vintagespeedsters.com/ is currently in production starting at $13,900


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

That picture would be the Riot (looks just like a tZero, eh?), and they are not selling it anymore:



> We don’t participate in VW car shows or VW performance events where the Riot would be popular, therefore we have decided to sell all parts and tooling associated with the Riot.Included in the sale:
> 
> 1. Main body mold
> 2. Dash mold
> ...


----------



## COMP (Jun 4, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> Any idea of the coefficient of drag and the frontal area of the Sterling?
> 
> Also any clue of how many batteries you could actually carry?
> 
> ga2500ev


i agree ,,looks tight


----------



## Kdcsatx (May 21, 2008)

these are just vw parts that are sold

http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_accessories.php

http://www.cloudelectric.com/inc/sdetail/2913

http://www.evparts.com/prod-AD2111.htm

http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/kits.shtml

canev.com sells adaptor plates

kta has some kits and adaptor plates for vw as well

hope it helps


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

Kdcsatx said:


> these are just vw parts that are sold
> 
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_accessories.php
> 
> ...



good links to bad they don't list whether they use the clutch or not. here is another one http://www.canev.com/KitsComp/Components/Adapter page.htm


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

onesojourner said:


> good links to bad they don't list whether they use the clutch or not. here is another one http://www.canev.com/KitsComp/Components/Adapter page.htm


Clutch:

EV-Source
EVParts
Electro Automotive
Canadian Electric Vehicles

No Clutch:

Cloud EV
Wilderness E.V. (http://e-volks.com)


----------



## medusa (Jul 9, 2008)

The Wilderness kit for a VW conversion seems simple and not too bad a price, anyone done one, near San Francisco that I could look at?

I'd like to convert this baby to electric


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

VDubber said:


> I will start with my hometown guys, the Wombat Car Company.
> Along with the fact that you can find a Electric Wombat that someone has already made linked from their site, this kit car gets a "EV friendly" rating. I will be heading over there in a few weeks and take a test drive & lots of pics. Will follow up with a review of the car.


What happened to your visit and pictures? sorry to raise thread back from the dead...


----------

